# Poll:What did you look for when searching for a Golden?



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought it would be interesting to see what most people was looking for when searching for their Golden. I am sure most checked out health, but what else besides good health?

I looked for good temperment.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Rocky said:


> I thought it would be interesting to see what most people was looking for when searching for their Golden. I am sure most checked out health, but what else besides good health?
> 
> I looked for good temperment.


That's exactly what I'm looking for. Our breeder is so great, and the only thing I really have left to worry about is temperament.

Oh, also colour. Although I will take any shade, I have a soft spot for the middle to dark red coats. I was just so happy to find a breeder that has goldens of those colours.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh, also colour. Although I will take any shade, I have a soft spot for the middle to dark red coats. I was just so happy to find a breeder that has goldens of those colours.[/QUOTE]

After I found the breeder I wanted and the parent dogs I wanted, I wanted the lightest pup that was bred from them. I really like the light colored goldens. Rocky was pretty light at birth, but seems to be getting more darker as he gets older.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine was mainly health and temperament..... I have a big soft spot for the redheads...but dont love the others any less because there blonde.. Actually Abbie started out real blonde and now she is turning towards the red color... she wont be as dark as Maggie or Houdini.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Health and temperament had the same importance, as one is not good without the other. I also checked color, but I had a range of colors that I liked. Gender and cost (within reason) were not issues.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

After having a golden w/epilepsy, and one with serious dysplasia, I looked for health... and attitude. I picked one that was sweet, alert...and a bit of a brat.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I picked health and temperment, but all the above criteria is important to a degree. We like males, blondes and not over $1500. But without health and temperment-it doesn't matter about the other things.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I checked health and temperment although really, those are givens. My criteria for finding a dog also included:

Lines that exhibited proven trainability: While FC's, GMHR's and OTCH's are no guarantee, they do speak well for the genetics. This was probably my number one criteria as I aspire to compete in Obedience and Hunting events with the pup.

Distance: I wanted to find a dog that wouldn't have to be shipped. I know it's done every day, but I just can't help but think spending a day in the belly of an airplane must be traumatic for a young pup. As yet unnamed pup's breeder calls me "local" even though I'm three hours away. 

Looks were really about the last thing in my list. One of my peeves about the Labrador world is that field Labs and bench Labs have strayed so far from one another that they're practically two separate breeds. When a local litter came along with a dual champion sire, how could I resist?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

All Of The Above  :wavey:


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Number one for us is temperment. All four of our goldens have been brown sugar sweet! Next, we go for health. We want our sweet doggies to be with us as long as possible! Our first golden, Copen, lived to be 17 years old!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Since it was an impulsive buy, we did no research, wasn't quite sure what a Golden looked like, had a history of shelter dogs where you didn't do a lot of looking at pedigrees for temperament....

Cost was the only factor. Boy, what an education this whole thing has been.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm with Lucky's mom on this one - I looked at color mainly (stupid of me!) and then temperment (but apparently not well enough!). Nothing on health because Charlie had no history prior to being picked up at the shelter. He was missing his front teeth which only endeared him to me. Now we have to listen to his loud snuffling in his food bowl as he tries to suck up his kibble.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

With our first dog, we walked into a shelter, said, "Look at that cute puppy!" and took her home (she was 3 months old). That's it! We didn't know a single thing about her, or were even worried about it. Fortunately, she turned out to be an absolute doll! After she passed, we tried the rescue route, but it made me kind of nervous, as we now have kids and most all of the dogs had an uncertain history and were not fostered in homes with children. There was more to consider now than when it was just my husband and I. I never in a million years thought we'd end up _buying_ a dog, but here we are with Augie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Health clearances above all...
Then close behind...temperment...
Then natural retrieving instinct....yep you bet there are Goldens that could care less about retrieving 

Mary


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm gonna go with all the above, with health being #1, then temperment, color I didn't really care, just wanted something golden, didn't care what shade, I knew I wanted a boy, and I knew I couldn't afford $1,000


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Then natural retrieving instinct....yep you bet there are Goldens that could care less about retrieving
> 
> Mary



I think I have one of those, LOL


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We looked for health clearances, and cost. We couldn't afford to go top=of-the-line breeder quality. Funny but I never considered temperment because I figured all goldens were as laid back, easy going as Reyna had been. Even when we first got her at 6 months old, she was basically trustworthy. 

I didn't know there were field lines and conformation lines, nor did I know that there were different characteristics for both. Brandy has been a learning experience in that respect. 

But of the 3 goldens we've owned, she's the only one who wakes up exceedingly happy, and even sleeps with gusto. She attacks life with such fervor and happiness that it's contagious. Even when she had to undergo multiple major surgeries, she never lost her spark.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

For me would be health & temperament, and its a tie between the two. I don't think I could put one before the other because they are both equally important. Next would be finding a good responsible breeder.. as far as gender, color, and cost.. well I have 1 girl now, 1 girl on the way... I think my next one will be a boy.. color, doesn't matter I do perfer the nice sunny yellow- to the darker golds and red.. I never cared for the cream color until I seen Joe's Lila.. shes is soooooo pretty!!! Now I also like the cream ones too... gees now that I think of it, I like all the colors and shades a golden can come in..as far as cost goes.. I don't care what the cost is as long as I am getting a healthy , good tempered golden and Looks come last of all things...
You can have the most gorgeous golden in the world but if it has poor health, and a poor temperament... then I guess you don't have much other then something pretty to look at..and that would be no fun, if you couldn't pet, or play with it.. because you'd get bit, or because the poor dog has health problems that pervent the dog from living as a normal pet, and doing normal every day activities..


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Mine was the temperment and just how how beauitful the breed is


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Health and temperament were most important, but that really should be a given when looking for *any* puppy. I was looking for a "performance litter" since I'm very active in dog sports -- obedience, agility, hunt tests, etc. I wanted a strong pedigree of proven working dogs, and that's exactly what I got.

I also wanted a male and fortunately, Quiz came from a litter of 9 where 8 were boys!

The last thing I told the breeder (since I let her pick my puppy) was that if all things were equal between a blonde pup and a red pup, I prefer the red. I really believe it's important to let the breeder pick a puppy for you - or at least to get a lot of their input. They're the ones who are with the puppies all the time from the very beginning, so they'er going to know much more about them and be in a better position to match you to the puppy who best fits what you're looking for. 

-Stephanie


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Health and temperament were most important, but that really should be a given when looking for *any* puppy. I was looking for a "performance litter" since I'm very active in dog sports -- obedience, agility, hunt tests, etc. I wanted a strong pedigree of proven working dogs, and that's exactly what I got.
> -Stephanie


Stephanie, I guess I got it backwards. Once we got Brandy and discovered her higher energy level, I started looking around at what doggie sports we could get into! We ended up in agility which Brandy loves.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well being that cost was my number one factor, I followed that by looking at general appearance. I didn't worry about his temperament. I found him by chance. He was shy and he still is, but he's very workable and easy to live with.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Stephanie, I guess I got it backwards. Once we got Brandy and discovered her higher energy level, I started looking around at what doggie sports we could get into! We ended up in agility which Brandy loves.


That works, too!  I think that's how many people first get into dog sports -- by looking for a "job" for their active dog! My first dog is a cat trapped in a dog's body and much prefers lounging to working, so once I discovered dog sports, I knew I wanted a dog who would want to work as much as I did! Getting Quiz was a relief to my Whippet, too. "Finally, I can stay home and sleep!" she says! She's now retired from obedience (with a CD, RE and ASCA-CD) and we focus her on the speed sports like lure coursing and racing, which she loves.

-Stephanie


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Health was real important with us having had a Golden that lost his vision when he was 5 and later on had a hard time walking because of his arthritis.

I have to admit I was "ignorant" when we purchased Zazoo. The breeder had a great website, lived in the country with a spotless kennel, well looked after dogs and absolutely gorgeous puppies but knowing what I know now I wouldn't have gotten a puppy from her. 

She charged top dollar for what she said were "Nordic" goldens (I believe that was just because they were blonde), she didn't offer any data on the parents backgrounds (big red light) all she offered in the line of health clearances was the statement that in breeding dogs for over 25 years only 3 or 4 of her dogs offspring ended up with hip dysplasia.

So when we decided on our third pup - the cuddly Cosmo (devil dog in disguise!) I actually got the name of the breeder from someone on this forum. Cosmo's parents have all the health clearances, etc. And I think he's going to be a great looking dog. 

I think both my dogs are beautiful! Zazoo is huge - big head, tall, weighs 95 pounds and isn't considered heavy. If Cosmo takes after his parents - he'll probably be around 60-75 pounds fully grown. 

So we'll have a little golden and a big golden. (Sorry this is so long!)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL about the Whippet. That's why I got a GR too. I am too lazy to do much competing but I enjoy having one dog that will play with toys, fetch, go swimming, etc, and it lets my Whippet stay home and sleep too


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Temperment & Health were big factors for me. I think they are interlocked,
on the same page.
I know of people who think just because they drop a of lot money on a dog / pup they are getting both as a result. Big mistake.
Almost a big is selecting a golden just by color, (ears). Big mistake!


----------



## piannone (Jan 16, 2008)

oops see next


----------



## piannone (Jan 16, 2008)

goldencrazy said:


> Number one for us is temperment. All four of our goldens have been brown sugar sweet! Next, we go for health. We want our sweet doggies to be with us as long as possible! Our first golden, Copen, lived to be 17 years old!


 
Wow that is an amazing age, we had to put ours to sleep at age nine because of back problems


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we looked for everything but price, that didn't matter. i knew exactly what i wanted-and searched until i found her! (everything except that whole daddy's girl thing!)


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Health and temperment are both no. 1 for me. After finding out about the health in reguards to the parents etc I was happy with that.
I took along my 3 cousins aged 16, 11 and 6. The 6 year old is scared of strange large dogs but I had to drag her away from the pup's mother as she wanted to stay and cuddle her! Such a gentle girl.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I couldn't vote. For me it is more complex, although health and temperament are paramount, I look for an overall picture including health and temperament (with a strong ancestoral history of the same), longevity within the pedigree, structure and movement, attitude, and if looking towards breeding in the future I would look at compatibility of all the above with any potential dogs in my breeding plans.
Color is my last consideration, although extremely pale or dark dogs are not my preference.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I looked for everything listed except gender


----------

